# Who is the rooster?



## Bel (Jan 11, 2021)

Please help!! I have a rooster but I don't know who. My suspects are 4 americaunas and 1 silver laced Wyandotte. They are all about 7 months old.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't see one. That doesn't mean I've missed some subtle indicator. It might take a couple of others taking a look.

Do you hear crowing?


----------



## Bel (Jan 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I don't see one. That doesn't mean I've missed some subtle indicator. It might take a couple of others taking a look.
> 
> Do you hear crowing?


My neighbor said they heard crowing the other day and 3 of my 4 Wyandottes have bare spots on their backs. I have other chickens but they all appear to be hens.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The only one that might be suspicious is four but I don't see the comb of a rooster.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> The only one that might be suspicious is four but I don't see the comb of a rooster.


 All my chicks were 15 weeks old yesterday. My 15 week old rooster is starting to try to mate with the girls. Will it hurt them at 15 weeks of age?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If he's over aggressive about trying to mate he can stress the girls to the point they want nothing to do with him. That's when he's going to have to be removed until he matures a bit more.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

I don't see a rooster, either, but I have had 2 different barred rock hens that crowed.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Bel said:


> NumberPlease help!! I have a rooster but I don't know who. My suspects are 4 americaunas and 1 silver laced Wyandotte. They are all about 7 months old.


Number 5; the wyandotte. The plumage does not look rooster, but the comb and wattles do. I think wyandotte are slower to mature than your others, so he's likely to grow his adult plumage soon. Compare his head with your other wyandotte pullets.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

HSJ07 said:


> All my chicks were 15 weeks old yesterday. My 15 week old rooster is starting to try to mate with the girls. Will it hurt them at 15 weeks of age?


_If there's plenty of room all should be fine._


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

danathome said:


> Number 5; the wyandotte. The plumage does not look rooster, but the comb and wattles do. I think wyandotte are slower to mature than your others, so he's likely to grow his adult plumage soon. Compare his head with your other wyandotte pullets.


I'll be darned. Look in the background of that pic and you'll see the difference.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'll be darned. Look in the background of that pic and you'll see the difference.


Yes, that's why I said to compare.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

danathome said:


> _If there's plenty of room all should be fine._


He has always been a sweet loving rooster, eating from my hand and sleeping in my lap. Starting yesterday (15 weeks old yesterday)he hates me. He pecked me yesterday. I always give them all little treats to eat from my hand. Today I was giving them scratch from my hand. He came over and did not eat anything but bit my thumb twice. Is this because he has started feeling his manhood or rathe roosterhood? He was so sweet and loving until yesterday. It is like he doesn't know me anymore?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep. And if you notice the girls hiding from him it's time to separate him until he gets a handle on his hormones.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

HSJ07 said:


> He has always been a sweet loving rooster, eating from my hand and sleeping in my lap. Starting yesterday (15 weeks old yesterday)he hates me. He pecked me yesterday. I always give them all little treats to eat from my hand. Today I was giving them scratch from my hand. He came over and did not eat anything but bit my thumb twice. Is this because he has started feeling his manhood or rathe roosterhood? He was so sweet and loving until yesterday. It is like he doesn't know me anymore?


Sometimes a little time separated helps hit the reset button.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

HSJ07 said:


> He has always been a sweet loving rooster, eating from my hand and sleeping in my lap. Starting yesterday (15 weeks old yesterday)he hates me. He pecked me yesterday. I always give them all little treats to eat from my hand. Today I was giving them scratch from my hand. He came over and did not eat anything but bit my thumb twice. Is this because he has started feeling his manhood or rathe roosterhood? He was so sweet and loving until yesterday. It is like he doesn't know me anymore?


Be careful the aggression the cockerel is showing towards you does not worsen... and it probably will if the behavior goes unchecked.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

danathome said:


> Be careful the aggression the cockerel is showing towards you does not worsen... and it probably will if the behavior goes unchecked.


 What is crazy is today he is sweet as ever. He hopped on my lap to take a little nap, let me pet him and ate from my hand and acted normal. He is nothing like he was yesterday. He is still dancing his little dance trying to impress a little barred rock and that is normal. I think his hormones are raging just like our teenagers. They can be good as gold and then have their moods.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The issue, what mood is he going to stay in? The good little rooster or the rotten one? There's no way to tell yet.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

HSJ07 said:


> What is crazy is today he is sweet as ever. He hopped on my lap to take a little nap, let me pet him and ate from my hand and acted normal. He is nothing like he was yesterday. He is still dancing his little dance trying to impress a little barred rock and that is normal. I think his *hormones are raging* just like our teenagers. They can be good as gold and then have their moods.


Yes, like a pendulum. Still, try hard not to let the little angel get away with acting like the devil so you don't end up with the Devil full-time.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> Yes, like a pendulum. Still, try hard not to let the little angel get away with acting like the devil so you don't end up with the Devil full-time.


Good point Dan!


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Good point Dan!


This morning he is back the devil. He pecked the blood out of my hand. I knocked him away from me. Should I get rid of him or what should I do? I don't want to feed ANYTHING that is trying to hurt me.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

HSJ07 said:


> This morning he is back the devil. He pecked the blood out of my hand. I knocked him away from me. Should I get rid of him or what should I do? I don't want to feed ANYTHING that is trying to hurt me.


Yes. It is unlikely the situation will get better without getting rough with the rooster as I did with my tom. Even then the cockerel is likely to stay mean. I have never been able to break a rooster from meaness. My efforts usually produced a sneaky mean bird that waited for my back to be turned to attack.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

A


danathome said:


> Yes. It is unlikely the situation will get better without getting rough with the rooster as I did with my tom. Even then the cockerel is likely to stay mean. I have never been able to break a rooster from meaness. My efforts usually produced a sneaky mean bird that waited for my back to be turned to attack.
> 
> Agreed Dan. Then you have to worry about a bird that goes after family members.


----------



## BarbaraR (Jun 28, 2015)

danathome said:


> Number 5; the wyandotte. The plumage does not look rooster, but the comb and wattles do. I think wyandotte are slower to mature than your others, so he's likely to grow his adult plumage soon. Compare his head with your other wyandotte pullets.


And that eye! What a cock!


----------



## MadDojah (Aug 7, 2020)

danathome said:


> Number 5; the wyandotte. The plumage does not look rooster, but the comb and wattles do. I think wyandotte are slower to mature than your others, so he's likely to grow his adult plumage soon. Compare his head with your other wyandotte pullets.


Number five looks just like my silver pullet! Her comb and wattles look just the same


----------



## MadDojah (Aug 7, 2020)




----------

